# Hey Uber! "Continue to Closely Monitor My Earnings!"



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Some drivers had sent emails to Uber complaining about the new lower rates. And Uber responded with their usual boilerplate UberSpeak. But at the bottom of the email, Uber says *"We will continue to closely monitor your earnings after price cut and are willing to make adjustments if needed.*"










Drivers in most markets will be getting pay statements and weekly summaries with the new rates in full effect either this or next week. I encourage drivers to email Uber en masse. Show Uber how these rate cuts are not working out for YOU! Not in total gross earnings, not in total net earnings, not in per hour earnings! Include as much or as little detail as you like.

Demand that Uber reverse the rate cuts NOW!
Tell them more gross earnings don't translate into more net earnings for YOU!

*SHOW YOUR OUTRAGE!! DEMAND THAT UBER DOES WHAT IT SAID IT'D DO IN THEIR EMAIL!
*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I am going to work my usual 40 hours + this weekend, Thursday thru Sunday and document my time / mileage.

I will be sending emails to support and UberLA with the results... I hope everybody on the forum does the same.

Reports from "feet on the street" are better than what ever they are smoking in SF.

so far it is 10-12 per hour after uber's cut and gas is taken out. NOT the $70,000.00 per year Travis said a "fully utilized" uberx car will make.

my voice will be heard.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

So to the drivers who've complained about the rate cuts, Uber says *"We will continue to closely monitor your earnings after price cut and are willing to make adjustments if needed.*"

But to the public at large Uber says *"Today, we permanently cut uberX prices by 15%. Up to 50% cheaper than a taxi, that means uberX is so inexpensive and reliable, it may be time to #DitchYourCar!"
*
This, my friends, is *#UberSpeak*!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I am going to work my usual 40 hours + this weekend, Thursday thru Sunday and document my time / mileage.
> 
> I will be sending emails to support and UberLA with the results... I hope everybody on the forum does the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Well my rep in LA, after few emails back and forth finally said "we understand if it's not worth for you to no longer do business with us" lol


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> .
> 
> .


Hey LAuberX, how was your Saturday? I haven't worked since the cut, but I saw lots of surge last night, how did you do if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This was Uber Seattle's response to a driver that had complained about his earnings taking a hit:










Are your pay statements bearing this out?


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

I thought with the holiday weekend I'd either get more trips or more surge or both, but NOPE. The past couple of days has worked out to like $5/hr and that's not even taking out gas and depreciation. Fffffffffffffffff. Here's hoping my new menu of upsells will get me some more $$. And no I don't mean handys.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

Before it was up around at least $12/hr. Maaaaaaybe $10 if it was a total crap night. 

I basically have a mini convenience store in my trunk. Chips, cookies, baked goods, & my carton of cigs in case they want to buy a pack off me. There's signage inside my car so I never push it on them. It's just an option. Only thing free is a piece of gum & a magazine during the ride. Oh and I charge for waters too.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nice! Quikie Mart on wheels! Apu would be so proud!
Watch out for the ATF! Just kidding!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I am going to work my usual 40 hours + this weekend, Thursday thru Sunday and document my time / mileage.
> 
> I will be sending emails to support and UberLA with the results... I hope everybody on the forum does the same.
> 
> ...


But wait a minute....didn't Travis first say $100k for a fully utilized car..what gives. .lolol!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> But wait a minute....didn't Travis first say $100k for a fully utilized car..what gives. .lolol!


Travis said $70,000.00, now the partner of the week giving 150+ rides may do that!

My gross is down 25%

More drivers, lowered rates

Thanks Uber!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Travis said $70,000.00, now the partner of the week giving 150+ rides may do that!
> 
> My gross is down 25%
> 
> ...


If you worked 84 hours a week how do you think you would do. I enjoy your posts, you put a a lot of data in them. It is a big help. I seem to never find Any one who works big hours worked in this forum.


----------



## CHIUBERX (Aug 23, 2014)

I drove this past weekend and my earnings are about $100+ short after each weekend night compare to earlier this summer. In July I was averaging $300-350 in fares on weekend nights. This past weekend I top out at $265 on Saturday and Friday was $259 after a 10 hour shift. 4pm-2am


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CHIUBERX said:


> I drove this past weekend and my earnings are about $100+ short after each weekend night compare to earlier this summer. In July I was averaging $300-350 in fares on weekend nights. This past weekend I top out at $265 on Saturday and Friday was $259 after a 10 hour shift. 4pm-2am


Read my original post. Calculate your earnings/hour from May and August period after the cuts. Then email Uber and ask them if they are monitoring your earnings and when will they reevaluate and make adjustments like they'd promised in their email.










I do UberTaxi, that's what I'd do if I were UberX.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read my original post. Calculate your earnings/hour from May and August period after the cuts. Then email Uber and ask them if they are monitoring your earnings and when will they reevaluate and make adjustments like they'd promised in their email.
> 
> View attachment 1008
> 
> ...


What's your average number of trips per day?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> Before it was up around at least $12/hr. Maaaaaaybe $10 if it was a total crap night.
> 
> I basically have a mini convenience store in my trunk. Chips, cookies, baked goods, & my carton of cigs in case they want to buy a pack off me. There's signage inside my car so I never push it on them. It's just an option. Only thing free is a piece of gum & a magazine during the ride. Oh and I charge for waters too.


You need a license to sell cigarettes, 

Don't even think about selling beer from your car, you can't even go to local market for a client and pick up a case of beer, 
pay with your money and then have client reimburse you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> If you worked 84 hours a week how do you think you would do. I enjoy your posts, you put a a lot of data in them. It is a big help. I seem to never find Any one who works big hours worked in this forum.


I worked "just" 3 days, FR, SA, SU this past week.

drove 1190 miles.

this past week I earned .70 per mile before fuel / depreciation.

next week that will be .65 per mile before fuel / depreciation with the $1.00 rider fee plus phone fee.

Fuel $176.00

Depreciation / Maintenance $119.00

44 hours driving, $12.31 per hour before taxes.

You could work 40 more hours, (I don't have the energy) they would not be as profitable as the weekends, so it would be less per hour by 50% or so based on my weekday experience in L.A.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Regular 9hr weekday shift ~30
> Long 12hr weekend shift ~40


9 hrs 30 trips.... how do you have time for those trips? You're here on this forum 24/7, posting few comments an hour at least it seems......
Just curious


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I worked "just" 3 days, FR, SA, SU this past week.
> 
> drove 1190 miles.
> 
> ...


Many thanks LAuberX. This is a big help.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

jakob said:


> Well my rep in LA, after few emails back and forth finally said "we understand if it's not worth for you to no longer do business with us" lol


The rep should go on to say:

We have a record number of drivers being added to our system every week, we may reduce rates further to see how much the customers love Uber then!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is an anecdotal story of how the low fares hurt. I drove Friday night/Saturday early morning. I was able to drive 83% of my miles with a passenger in the car. This number is far and away the best % I have ever done, and I don't ever expect to beat it. But, there were no surge rates in there at all. So, when I used $0.56/mi as my expenses, I came up with $12.43/hour before taxes, or $0.53/mile.

It seems that you really need to time the surges. And, even then you need a little luck. The two shifts after that had some surges, but a lot more dead miles, so I ended up under $10/hr pre-tax (and sub $0.50/mile) on both of them.

And of course those same numbers would only be worse now, with the $1 safe ride fee being taken as an Uber "tip".


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Some drivers had sent emails to Uber complaining about the new lower rates. And Uber responded with their usual boilerplate UberSpeak. But at the bottom of the email, Uber says *"We will continue to closely monitor your earnings after price cut and are willing to make adjustments if needed.*"
> 
> View attachment 843
> 
> ...


They will defintely see the difference in my earnings because guess what? I'm not driving! Lol, other people can get raped with the new fare cuts but it won't be me!


----------



## FormerUberX (Sep 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Here is an anecdotal story of how the low fares hurt. I drove Friday night/Saturday early morning. I was able to drive 83% of my miles with a passenger in the car. This number is far and away the best % I have ever done, and I don't ever expect to beat it. But, there were no surge rates in there at all. So, when I used $0.56/mi as my expenses, I came up with $12.43/hour before taxes, or $0.53/mile.
> 
> It seems that you really need to time the surges. And, even then you need a little luck. The two shifts after that had some surges, but a lot more dead miles, so I ended up under $10/hr pre-tax (and sub $0.50/mile) on both of them.
> 
> And of course those same numbers would only be worse now, with the $1 safe ride fee being taken as an Uber "tip".


Your expense figure does not compute.

I was doing 300-400 miles per day on my car. If you drive 5 days a week, that's around 90,000 miles in a year.

Replacement cost?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> I thought with the holiday weekend I'd either get more trips or more surge or both, but NOPE. The past couple of days has worked out to like $5/hr and that's not even taking out gas and depreciation. Fffffffffffffffff. Here's hoping my new menu of upsells will get me some more $$. And no I don't mean handys.


That's madness, I can't imagine what market you're in...At least Boston has steady business, even though it's becoming less pay for the miles and time...


----------

